# Bikepark Aachen/Eifel/Dreiländereck



## Johnny Jape (29. Oktober 2009)

*unten aufgeführt nochmal mein kommentar aus einem anderen thema:*

_hier bei uns in der gegend (aachen, eifel, dreiländereck) entstehen viele kleine projekte (ovifat, filthy trails, toblerone, eldorado, und weitere "secret" spots. auf der einen seite find ich dies sehr angenehm, zu wissen, daß es hier in der gegend viele fahrer gibt, die auch daran interessiert sind strecken zu bauen und in schuss zu halten.
und die leistung von styles möchte ich an dieser stelle auch mal loben, genau wie die der jungs von der toblerone etc.

warum also nicht ein zusammenschluss (wie auch immer; i.g. oder verein etc.) und dann mal schauen ob wir zusammen nicht ein wenig mehr erreichen können als nur "halbe" parks bzw. irgendwelche spots bei denen man an jedem tag hoffen muss, daß diese noch existieren.

unser kreis (düren) plant seit einiger zeit eine strecke in der eifel zu bauen, und laut berichten soll hierfür ein budget von 600.000 euro zur verfügung stehen, aber leider wie so oft können die gemeinden bzw. deren räte sich nicht entscheiden wo genau und wahrscheinlich auch wie überhaupt. 

da es lokal bei uns in der gegend immer nur eine recht kleine zahl von fahrern gibt, sehe ich hier auch keine möglichkeit großartig etws zu erreichen.

warum sollte man sich also nicht überregional zusammen tun um mal an einige türen zu klopfen um zu zeigen, daß sich eine gößere sache für die kreise bzw. gemeinden lohnen würde.

fläche gibt es ja wohl ausreichend hier in der gegend, und anscheinend (zumindest bei uns) auch interesse des kreises etwas zu errichten.
ich weiss auch, daß solch ein genehmigunsverfahren lange dauert und mühselig ist, aber mit einer größeren interessengemeinschaft die dahinter steht mit sicherheit etwas einfacher.

schmackhafter könnte die sache werden, wenn man mal betrachtet, daß es zwischen aachen-köln-bonn-eifel kein wirklich (damit meine ich etwas in bikepark größe) vernünftiges angebot gibt.

das einzige problem was ich hier in der gegend sehe ist, daß (bzw. fällt mir jetzt nicht ein wo ein lift wäre) gar keine "parktaugliche" infrastruktur vorhanden ist. 

aber über alle eventualitäten könnte man mal diskutieren, falls "überregionales" interesse bestünde.

und wenn keiner anfängt wirds nie was gescheites.........._ 



*hier gibt es in zukunft weitere infos zur vorgehensweise und zum stand der dinge bzgl. des "Projektes Bikepark Aachen/Eifel/Dreiländereck"

*fragen können jederzeit an mich oder flying c gestellt werden, um rege beteiligung würden wir uns sehr freuen


----------



## Micha ???? (29. Oktober 2009)

seit wann läuft das in düren??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (29. Oktober 2009)

geplant ist als erster schritt:

- erstellen einer unterschriftenliste, die in den bikeshops in der gennanten region ausgelegt werden

*gesucht:  *werden leute, die sich evtl. in der aktuellen szene der region auskennen (köln, aachen, bonn, dreiländereck) die auch gerne bereit wären die listen zu verteilen und auch wieder einzusammeln

weiteres folgt................


----------



## Johnny Jape (29. Oktober 2009)

Micha ???? schrieb:


> seit wann läuft das in düren??




hab das erste mal von der sache gelesen, letztes jahr im dezember


----------



## Micha ???? (29. Oktober 2009)

noch nie davon gehört..
wär aber mal ne feine sache


----------



## Flying C. (29. Oktober 2009)

so bin wieder da. weiter gehts


----------



## Johnny Jape (29. Oktober 2009)

sag mal micha, du kennst den reuland oder? der im bikers shop arbeitet?
hast du die tage das G9 bekommen? oder irre ich komplett


----------



## Micha ???? (29. Oktober 2009)

du irst dich nicht 
wer bist du denn?


----------



## Johnny Jape (30. Oktober 2009)

so, die listen und die anschreiben für die rider und die shops sind fertig.
verteilerliste ist in arbeit, sobald die fertig ist, könnten wird tatkräftige unterstützung in aachen, köln und bonn benötigen, die die listen verteilen und wieder einsammeln würden.
düren und eifel übernehmen der andi und ich

zum ablauf des verteilens und einsammelns könnt ihr bei uns genauere infos erhalten


----------



## maxxmaxx (30. Oktober 2009)

Hört sich ja gut an.
Hab ihr denn schon ne Vorstellung wo ihr bauen wollt/drüftet? Bzw. welches Gelände ihr für diesen Zweck zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen könntet?

Gruß Max


----------



## Johnny Jape (30. Oktober 2009)

nein. zuerst brauchen wir eine liste mit interessierten aus der region. damit reisen wir dann zu den behörden, verantwortlichen, sponsoren usw. und sofort. vorher werden wir uns aber halt noch an den dimb wenden und schauen wie weit die uns unterstützen können.

wir versuchen uns aber die tage auch mal bei dem bereits gestarteten projekt des kreises einzuklinken, sieht mit danach aus, als wüßten die nicht so genau was sie wirklich mit ihrem budget anfangen können

hier ein link zum letzt genannten:

http://www.gruene-nideggen.de/gruen...22008/mountainbikeparcour-an-nideggen-vorbei/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mylo (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
klasse Idee,
ich würde mich bereiterklären in Aachen Listen zu verteilen und wieder einzusammeln!


----------



## Flying C. (31. Oktober 2009)

prima schonmal danke. wenn alles gedruckt ist melden wir uns bei dir.


----------



## Johnny Jape (31. Oktober 2009)

hört sich super an, verteiler in köln haben wir wahrscheinlich auch schon


----------



## Micha ???? (31. Oktober 2009)

könnt auch noch in aachen oder 
düren verteilen


----------



## Flying C. (31. Oktober 2009)

hahah kommst aber viel rum wa? gucken ma wer sich noch meldet. düren können wir auch. ist kein problem.


----------



## mapo93 (1. November 2009)

Wenn ich ne liste bekäme, könnte ich mich bei den jungs aus meiner gemeinde einklinken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying C. (1. November 2009)

klar. kannste haben. wenn alles fertig gedruckt ist kann ich dir eine in den briefkasten werfen wenn du willst


----------



## DangerousDom (1. November 2009)

Hi
wenn man wirklich was erreichen will muss man einen Verein gründen oder zumindest sich einem anschliessen , der gedanke diesen schritt zu gehen haben meine bike kolegen und ich schon seit geraumer zeit, je mehr leute da mit machen umso besser, es müsste mal ein treffen mit allen interesierten an einem vereinsprojekt geben sonst wird das nichts befürchte ich. 
sagt doch mal was ihr davon haltet.
SH rules


----------



## Flying C. (1. November 2009)

alle sich treffen zu lassen halte ich für fast unrealistisch. die geschichte mit dem verein schwebt uns auch vor und wird vermutlich auch umgesetzt. trotzdem müssen wir wie du auch sagst erstma schauen wo wir stehen und wie viele wir sind. deshalb haben johnny und ich ne unterschriftenliste und ein schreiben fertig gemacht, die demnächst auch hierabgedruckt werdn. ausserdem werdn wir diese listen in allen bikeshops in köln, aachen, bonn, düren verteilen und gegen ende januar wieder einsammeln um erstma zu sehen wer interess hat und von welcher hausnummer eir eigentlich reden wenn wir wir sagen. zudem laufen im kreis düren momentan abstimmungen und verhandlungen bezüglich eines bikeparks für den auch schon ein budget von 600000 euro festgesetzt und wohl auch bewilligt wurde. der ort steht noch nicht fest aber genaueres entnehmt bitte dem link weiter oben. auch hier wollen wir uns einklinken und sehen mit wem man reden muss und wie weit die geschichte schon ist und in wie weit wir mit entsprechender anzahl einwirken und mitwirken können. so wird es schon auf einen vereinszusammenschluss hinauslaufen, der aber noch ein wenig auf sich warten lässt. schritt für schritt. momentan suchen wir freiwillige, die die listen im freundes bikerkreis und in den radläden verteilén und wieder einsammeln. hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## mapo93 (2. November 2009)

Ja, danke schonmal @ Flying C., machen wir so


----------



## FLASHo (2. November 2009)

Moin,
ich könnte im Kreis Euskirchen auch mal die Liste rumgehenlassen oder in nem Bikeshop aushängen. Bin auch gerne bereit anderweitig zu helfen wenn ihr sagt wie ;D


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. November 2009)

euskirchen ist gut, wir werden auf jedenfall auf dich zurückkommen, nach euskirchen fehlten uns bis jetzt die "connections"
danke


----------



## Flying C. (2. November 2009)

ja super danke auch von mir. kommt ja langsam was zusammen, ich kopiere heute nacht alles und dann erhalten die vereteiler auch alles notwendige. wollen dann einen termin vorgeben an dem dann kollektiv verteilt wird um für alle das gleiche zeitintervall zu gewährleisten. das gleiche gilt auch für den einsammeltermin, der so ende januar sein wird.


----------



## MTB-Andy (2. November 2009)

ich könnt in Ost-Belgien de Liste rundgehen lassen


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. November 2009)

ost belgien auch sehr gut, nehmen wir auch auf


----------



## gobo (2. November 2009)

was auch nicht verkehrt ist den DIMB einzuschaltet!!ich denke ohne diesen
werden wir keine chance haben was auf die beine zu stellen.
man sollte auch versuchen infomappen zu nutzen wo wie was abgebildet ist oder steht was wir uns vorstellen und diese dann der gemeinde o. stadt
zu präsentieren,nur als vorschlag!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (2. November 2009)

danke für deinen tipp.
die dimb anzuschreiben haben wir auch schon geplant, da wir in puncto weiteres vorgehen eh tipps bzw. hilfe benötigen werden, wie du bereits ansprichst


----------



## Flying C. (2. November 2009)

läuft.......


----------



## X-Präsi (2. November 2009)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> die dimb anzuschreiben haben wir auch schon geplant, da wir in puncto weiteres vorgehen eh tipps bzw. hilfe benötigen werden, wie du bereits ansprichst



gute Idee. Dann warten wir mal auf Eure Post 

Helfen Euch gerne. Und Ihr geht das hier schon alles sehr gut an  Gefällt mir. Aber vielleicht haben wir ja doch noch den einen oder anderen Tipp parat.

kleinjohann et dimb. de oder freeride et dimb.de kommt an.


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. November 2009)

da bist du uns ja zuvor gekommen

gibt es hier bei uns in der gegend schon einen ansprechpartner von der dimb?


----------



## X-Präsi (2. November 2009)

Manchmal sind auch alte Männer schnell 

Wir haben jemanden in Eurer Nähe sitzen. Der hat mich auch auf den Thread hier aufmerksam gemacht. 
Allerdings helfen wir solchen Geschichten eher zentral mit unserem Legalize-Beraterteam. Da gibt es einen NRW-Betreuer, der sich Eurer Sache annehmen würde. Für die juristischen Fragen kommen dann noch unsere Rechtsverdreher mit ins Boot. Bei Naturschutzprobs unser Umweltexperte usw. 

Am besten schickst Du mir mal ne Mail, dann kann ich Dich mit unseren Leutz "bekannt machen" und wir schauen weiter.


----------



## Flying C. (3. November 2009)

hui prima. da kommt der berg ja zum propheten.  danke. da werden wir ma fix ein schreiben aufsetzen. 
sooo druck marathon nähert sich dem ende. nur noch 50 seiten von 500. haha hoffe die tackerklammern reichen..


----------



## X-Präsi (3. November 2009)

btw: habt Ihr eigentlich schon unseren Legalize-Leitfaden gelesen? dEr könnte sehr hilfreich sein und schon vorab manche Frage beantworten. 

Guggscht hier:
http://www.dimb.de/services/idl-do.php?f=1&d=lf&k= 

da gibts dann auch nen kleinen Leitfaden zur Gründung eines Vereins. Falls Ihr das immer noch ins Auge gefasst habt.


----------



## Johnny Jape (3. November 2009)

habe mir den leitfaden gerade nochmal angeschaut, was ebenfalls für die zukunft interessant ist, ist die power point präsentation die ihr auf der legalize seite habt


----------



## DH master (3. November 2009)

jaja sehr geil ich würde auch mit aachen austeilen geile sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (3. November 2009)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> ... interessant ist, ist die power point präsentation die ihr auf der legalize seite habt



auf der ppt kann man aufbauen. Wir haben gerade auch eine neue (natürlich bessere) Version in der Mache. Dauert aber sicherlich noch ein paar Wochen.


----------



## Johnny Jape (3. November 2009)

nun, bei uns wird die unterschriften aktion ja auch erstmal bis ende januar gehen, bevor dann weiteres folgt


----------



## Holger78 (4. November 2009)

hängt ihr die unterschriftenzettel auch an den strecken aus  - dann bräucht ich nich extra zu nem bikeshop
tschuldigt den gag

freut mich ebenfalls, daß das hier so unisono seinen gang geht - ich bin gespannt


----------



## Flying C. (4. November 2009)

ja wir wollten an jeden baum ne liste hängen...


----------



## Faat065 (4. November 2009)

Hi an Alle.

Ihr konnt auch eine Liste am Dreilanderpunkt legen ???
Da ist auch viel loss !!! 

Faat .


----------



## Holger78 (4. November 2009)

volgens mij gaat dat toch niet werken 
was maar als grapje bedoelt hoor 
wie weet - misschien komt er een in vaals te liggen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying C. (4. November 2009)

nee is klar.  übersetz ma bitte..


----------



## Holger78 (4. November 2009)

"denke daß das nich klappen wird
war n witz alter
vielleicht wird ja auch ne liste in vaals ausgelegt"

bitterschön!!


----------



## Johnny Jape (4. November 2009)

bei bikes4fun wollte ich eine auslegen, ist ja auch in vaals, hoffentlich bringt das was in deutsch, denke aber sollte kein problem sein, den inhalt hier unterschreiben für einen bikepark zu vermitteln


----------



## Holger78 (4. November 2009)

genau den laden mein ich ja

schick mir den text - ich übersetz und schick ihn wieder zurück
emailadresse per PN


----------



## Johnny Jape (4. November 2009)

danke im voraus, du hast post


----------



## Holger78 (4. November 2009)

klar

post erhalten!


----------



## CoCo93 (4. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde mich bereit erklären die Listen in mind. 3 Bikeshops zu verteilen. Ich wohne am anfang der Eifel ca. 40 km südlich von Aachen. Bei uns in einem Nachbardorf (Rohren) gibt es auch eine Sommerbobbahn die im Winter ein Skigbiet ist mit Schepplift. Nur mal so zur Info. ihr könnt euch ja mal bei mir melden.


----------



## Johnny Jape (4. November 2009)

in welchen shops genau würdest du die listen verteilen wollen?


----------



## ime1980 (4. November 2009)

Bikecomponents in Aachen, da verkehrt auch ein Teil der Aachener Bikescene;-)


----------



## CoCo93 (4. November 2009)

auf jedne fall Firebike(Roetgen) BigAirMax(Konzen) udn Biketreff(Simmerath)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH master (4. November 2009)

in Vaals bei bikes4fun kann man ja auch noch welche hinlegen


----------



## Holger78 (4. November 2009)

das is eigentlich keine schlechte idee


----------



## gobo (4. November 2009)

nicht den mtb-store vergessen!!


----------



## Johnny Jape (4. November 2009)

bikes4fun, fahre ich nächste woche selber hin, muß eh energy drinks kaufen, bring dann eine liste da vorbei.

so jetzt brauchen wir noch jemanden für das *aachener* gebiet, am besten jemand der bereit ist so viele shops wie möglich bzw.  so viel wie vorhanden anzusteuern, daß würde die sache beim austeilen und einsammeln erleichtern.

dann vlt. noch jemanden für *stolberg* und *eschweiler*

adressen dann bitte via pm an mich, und die benötigte anzahl an aushängen und listen, es wird auch noch eine detailierte anweisung mit dabei sein, auf der das verteil-/bzw. einsammeldatum vermerkt ist, und die anschrift an die die listen wieder zurückgesendet werden können.
im notfall könnten wir sie aber auch bei euch abholen.


belgien ist gerizt, sowie die drei sachen roetgen, konzen und simmerath



ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus bei den leuten die ihre hilfe bereits angeboten haben bzw. schon fleißig mit dabei sind


----------



## Micha ???? (5. November 2009)

könnte in ein paar kleinere läden in aachen
übernehmen


----------



## Johnny Jape (5. November 2009)

das wäre super, die frage ist nur ob du vlt. im stadtgebiet so gut wie alle läden abdecken könntest, wäre für die koordination einfacher


----------



## Micha ???? (5. November 2009)

ok


----------



## Johnny Jape (5. November 2009)

dann sei so gut und schick mir deine adresse via pm und die anzahl der listen die du benötigst, ich schicke dir dann alles mit der post zu.


an die anderen helfer die mir bereits die adresse mitgeteilt haben, wir werden die listen nä. dienstag an euch verschicken, dann habt ihr dicke zeit die bis zum 20.11. in den shops zu verteilen.


----------



## CoCo93 (8. November 2009)

also müssen die listen spätestens am 20.11 in den shops liegen, können aber auch früher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (8. November 2009)

spätestens am 20.11., früher wäre kein thema


----------



## CoCo93 (10. November 2009)

ok die Listen sind heute angekommen und ich werde die erste gleich schon bei mir im Dorfshop aushängen. Die anderen folgen in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Flying C. (10. November 2009)

in düren liegen nun listen aus. morgen auch in kreuzau!! jetzt liegts an euch


----------



## Johnny Jape (10. November 2009)

so in vaals die liste ist auch raus, hier nochmla danke an den holger fürs übersetzen, (man hatten die schöne karren im showroom)
vicht und eschweiler muss ich leider mit der post verschicken, die hatten geschlossen leider


aachen und köln werden dann in den nächsten tagen folgen, listen wurden an den verteiler für die gebiete weitergegeben


----------



## torbenrider (10. November 2009)

hab heute ne liste bei b4f gefunden und dirket brav unterschrieben


----------



## Johnny Jape (10. November 2009)

dann hab ich die ja rechtzeitig ausgelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH master (10. November 2009)

cool dann muss ich sofort mal zu bikes4fun um zu unterschreiben


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. November 2009)

dh-master: dein nick ist aber auch sehr verpflichtend, fällt mir grad mal so auf...

liegt schon eine liste im mtb-store? da werd ich nämlich mal in den nächsten tagen reinschaun...

bringts was wenn man auf mehreren listen unterschreibt   ??


----------



## Johnny Jape (10. November 2009)

mtb store, ja da stand ich heute leider vor einer geschlossenen tür (genau wi ein vicht), werde aber die listen für die morgen zur post bringen, sollte dann wohl spätestens ende der woche ausliegen, wenn nicht kannst du ja mal fragen warum?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. November 2009)

der zaffer hat dienstags ruhetag! schickst dus direkt an mtb-store? sonst kann ichs auch die tage mitnehmen wenn du mir die liste iwie zukommen lässt.


----------



## Johnny Jape (10. November 2009)

habs schon eingetütet und adressiert im auto liegen
trotzdem danke


jau das mit dem ruhetag hatte ich tatsächlich überlesen, faule bande


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. November 2009)

hehehe ich ärger mich auch regelmässig über den ruhetag  aber er kanns sich ja anscheinend leisten  werd dann mal eine listenkontrolle durchführen!


----------



## Johnny Jape (10. November 2009)

bikeshops sollten 24/7 geöffnet haben müssen, falls es mal einen derben notfall gibt

aber nicht bei jeder kontrolle selber eintragen gell, sollte relativ repräsentativ sein die umfrage


----------



## Flying C. (11. November 2009)

genau, stell dir vor dir gehen am sonntag nachmittag die ventilkappen aus oder schlimmer noch nachts.  selbst ist der biker. wer sein rad laubt der schraubt (liebt hätte sich nicht gereimt)
bitte nur einmal eintragen ausser du hasst ne multiple persönlichkeit. das geht noch durch...


----------



## DH master (13. November 2009)

ich war heute beibikes4fun habe mich erst mal auf die liste eingetragen und die ist schon ziemlich voll da


----------



## Flying C. (13. November 2009)

sehr gut, wenn die nachschub brauchen ist kein problem. wir haben noch jede menge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH master (13. November 2009)

also das dauert noch so eineinhalb Wochen bis das das bald voll ist


----------



## Flying C. (13. November 2009)

trotzdem schneller als erwartet. hatten schon panik dass um die jahreszeit keiner in nen bikeladen geht.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (14. November 2009)

mist, ich hab vergessen darauf zu achten ob die liste ausliegt als ich im mtb-store war. ins auge gesprungen ist sie mir jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Flying C. (14. November 2009)

die sind auch nicht so auffällig aber unser infozettel ist din a3 und gelb. liegen ja noch was aus.


----------



## gobo (15. November 2009)

jo flying c

haste auch an meine wenigkeit gedacht??

besten gruß aus belgien


----------



## torbenrider (15. November 2009)

Moin mOin,

an die Erbauer, habe gestern mit Tim von Velo gesprochen und er hatte mich auch auf die Liste angesprochen. Habe ihm gesagt, dass wenn angefangen wird mit bauen, sagt bidde bescheid ich kann helfen. Fit im Umgang mit Holz und schon das ein oder andere gezimmert an Sprüngen Anlieger etc....

Greetz


----------



## acmatze (15. November 2009)

jo, das gleiche gilt für mich auch. wenns ans bauen geht, bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## DH master (15. November 2009)

ich schlisse mich den zwei  an und würde auch mit bauen


----------



## daBrot2008 (15. November 2009)

jaor ich schließe mich den 3en über mir auch gerne an!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (15. November 2009)

ich bau den dh !


----------



## ime1980 (15. November 2009)

Och Julian bitte nicht!! Wir wollen dann auch Dh fahren nich Schnittchen;-)


----------



## u-96 (15. November 2009)

geiles projekt leute. ich stehe voll hinter euch.
meine kollegen auch!


----------



## u-96 (15. November 2009)

wenn ihr noch unterschriften braucht, ich kann auch eine liste in meiner region (roetgen-simmerath-vossenack) rumgehen lassen oder auslegen.
ich bin begeistert von der idee!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (15. November 2009)

bin am start!


----------



## kinschman (16. November 2009)

so, beim zaffer im mtb-store eschweiler liegt die liste seit heutmorgen auch aus 

dann bin ich mal gespannt wie groß das feedback sein wird ??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (16. November 2009)

u-96 schrieb:


> wenn ihr noch unterschriften braucht, ich kann auch eine liste in meiner region (roetgen-simmerath-vossenack) rumgehen lassen oder auslegen.
> ich bin begeistert von der idee!


 

in der region liegen welche aus bzw. sind welche im umlauf
in simmerath sollten sie im shop ausliegen


----------



## CoCo93 (16. November 2009)

ja simmerath noch nicht aber die anderen beiden sind shcon erledigt^^


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. November 2009)

Edit: Mensch mein Fahrrad geht einfach nicht kaputt, aber iwann werde ich auch nochmal zum Mtb-store fahren müssen, dann kann ich mich auch eintragen


----------



## Johnny Jape (17. November 2009)

hast zeit bis ende januar, also nicht verpassen


----------



## Downhill-tim (19. November 2009)

wollt ihr denn ne DH bauen weil ich fahr auch DH und wohne in Stolberg also im kreis Aachen^^ wo wollt ihr die bauen??


----------



## DevilRider (19. November 2009)

max mach den koffer dann musst du dahin 

klar kommt da nen dh rein !


----------



## Downhill-tim (19. November 2009)

ou da freu ich mich schon richtig

wann wird angefangen mit bauen und wo wird gebaut und wann wird es vermutlich geöffnet weil dann hab ich nähmlich wieder endlich mal was neues zum Biken^^


----------



## Johnny Jape (19. November 2009)

bisher steht das wann, wo, wie, wie groß, was, wer in den sternen
und "so schnell" wird sich das auch noch nicht ändern

wie bereits hier erwähnt

1. unterschriftenaktion bis ende januar
2. kontaktaufnahme mit behörden, mit hilfe/unterstützung des dimb
3. mal schauen obs fruchtet, in der hoffnung es wird alles gut, besser und zufriedenstellend


----------



## Flying C. (19. November 2009)

erstmal ist noch homespotmißbrauch angesagt. aber die ersten schritte sind getan..


----------



## Downhill-tim (19. November 2009)

aso naja nächte woche bin ich im MTB-Store dann unterschreibe ich auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (20. November 2009)

moin

kann aber kaum glauben das die fahrer selbst eine bzw.diese strecke bauen!
zumal wenn wirklich geld von der stadt o. gemeinde da investiert wird,sollte
das einer umsetzen der sich da auch auskennt(wir wissen wer).
aber je nach budget weiss ich net obs dann da für einen "bikepark" reicht!?
aber warten wir mal ab,ich hoffe das es klappt.


----------



## Downhill-tim (20. November 2009)

jo da frag ich mich genau das gleiche ^^ naja aber mal abwarten vllt wird das was^^ noch ne frage wir das ohne lift oder mit ?^^ eigentlich denke ich eher nicht weil ich weiss zwar nicht wie viel so ein lift kosten würde aber ich denek eher nicht ,  dass da son lift wird^^ also viele sind auch faul (genau so wie ich XD) hoch zuschieben und so aber bin mal gespannt was daraus wird aber hauptsache hoffentlich kommen gute strecken zumindest ne geile DH rein^^


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (20. November 2009)




----------



## maxxmaxx (21. November 2009)

Also selbst wenn man einen Lift für dieses Budget organisieren könnte, der Unterhalt der Liftanlage steht dann immer noch in den Sternen geschrieben und das wird nicht wenig sein.
Warum sollen wir das nicht selber bauen können?

Hab mir mal die Präsentation der DIMB angeguckt, habt ihr vor einen Verein zu gründen?


Gruß Max


----------



## u-96 (21. November 2009)

außerdem braucht man personal!
wer mal in winterberg war, weiß dass da genug leute rum rennen, die sich um die strecke kümmern und auch auf das wohl der fahrer achten.
es wird ein richtig steiniger weg sein, bis hier mal ein bikepark steht.

andererseits wird er sicher sehr gut besucht sein.
die holländer werden kommen, belgier und der ganze kreis bonn-köln.
in winterberg stehen tierisch viele holländer auf ihren downhill hobeln, weil der park am nächsten und besten ist.

grundsätzlich finde ich die idee aber gut


----------



## Flying C. (21. November 2009)

Hi zur Organisation folgendes. Was den Verein angeht so ist noch nichts gegründet worden. Wird aber vermutlivch folgen und selbstverständlich auch hier darauf hingewiesen werden. Dauert aber noch was weil wir momentan noch in der Planungsphase stehen. Für uns ist jetzt angesagt jede Menge infos vor allem zu rechtlichen Fragen und den Kosten um vernünftig argumentieren zu können und überhaupt ein verkaufbares Konzept auf die beine zu stellen. Außerdem werden wir wie bereits erwähnt schonmal Kontakt zu den behörden und dem DIMB aufnehmen und uns über den aktuellen Stand der eh geplanten Aktivitäten zu informieren. 
Was die Strecken und den Lift angeht so sind das wichtige überlegungen. Diese beeinflussen ja auch die Wahl des richtigen Ortes. Darum sind wir ja bemüht und hoffen evt. einen Ort mit bereits bestehendem Liftsystem nutzen zu können, da einen Lift zu bauen garantiert, mögliche genehmigte Gelder mehr als auffressen würde. Es sind ja bereits mehrere Orte mit Liftanbindung im Gespräch. Dass wir selber aktiv mitnbauen wollen und auch können ist in unserer Argumentation ein wichtiger Punkt, zum einen um zu gewährleisten, dass das gebaut wird was "wir" wollen und natürlich und maßgeblich und Kosten drücken zu können. Wie auf dieses Angebot eingegangen wird und was realisierbar ist können auch wir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht sagen. 
Trotzdem danken wir sehr für eure Unterstützung und massive präsenz und Angebote zur Mithilfe. 
In diesem Sinne


Ride on 
Andi


----------



## Blackwater Park (26. November 2009)

wenn ihr noch mehr leute auf die aktion aufmerksam machen wollt, es gibt auch nen mail-verteiler:
http://www.mtb-aachen.de/main/html/body_e-group.html


----------



## Johnny Jape (27. November 2009)

super, besten dank


----------



## Flying C. (28. November 2009)

tach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (7. Dezember 2009)

werde mich die tage mit dem andi zusammensetzen und ein schreiben an den dimb machen, und mal mit einer evtl. verantwortlichen gemeinde (für das bereits geplante projekt des kreises) kontakt aufnehmen und natürlich mit dem kreis düren, vlt. sollte man auch hingehen und sich gleichzeitig an den kreis aachen wenden, beide sollten man vlt. darauf aufmerksam machen, daß sich die sache durchaus auch finanziell  lohnen würde/könnte je größer der einsatz ist, vlt. kann man ja investoren/sponsoren gewinnen, auch nicht bike branchen bezogene wie bauunternehmer, sägewerke, baumärkte etc.

man könnte die sache auch öffentlich machen und auf positive art für die sache werben und den sport vorstellen, wenn jemand kontakt zur lokalen presse hat, der darf sich gerne melden

hoffe ihr wart schon unterschreiben, wobei mir gerade einfällt ich muss auch noch unterschreiben


----------



## Holger78 (7. Dezember 2009)

liegt beim zaffer mitten auf der ladentheke - exzellente präsentation


----------



## boba. (10. Dezember 2009)

moin,
liegen in Aachen Listen aus, wenn ja, in welchen Läden? Ich will unterschreiben 

gruß und ne super idee, bin begeistert


----------



## maxxmaxx (10. Dezember 2009)

Eigtl. in allen Läden die Mtb´s verkaufen:

BC, Mtb-Store, Bikes4Fun...


----------



## boba. (10. Dezember 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Eigtl. in allen Läden die Mtb´s verkaufen:
> 
> BC, Mtb-Store, Bikes4Fun...



Danke. Habe auf den Seiten vorher nichts von Läden direkt in ac gefunden.

so.. war gerade bei bike-components und da liegt leider keine liste.


----------



## gobo (10. Dezember 2009)

bei bc kauft auch keiner

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (10. Dezember 2009)

Hm, komisch.
Ich meine aber ich hätte das iwo gelesen...


----------



## Johnny Jape (10. Dezember 2009)

boba. schrieb:


> Danke. Habe auf den Seiten vorher nichts von Läden direkt in ac gefunden.
> 
> so.. war gerade bei bike-components und da liegt leider keine liste.


 

ich glaub ich muss dann nochmal ein wörtchen mit unserem verantwortlichen verteiler sprechen, danke für die info


----------



## cubeltdracestol (20. Dezember 2009)

Bikepark in der Eifel das wär schon was tolles. Hoffentlich wird daraus was meine Stimme habt ihr auch wenn ich leider nicht unterschreiben kann


----------



## cubeltdracestol (20. Dezember 2009)

Achja und wie ich bestätigen kann würden viele Leute aus Belgien und Holland komm da es in der Region einfach nur wenige Parks hat


----------



## Tom Servo (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich nehm mal an, der ganze Spass soll sich auf deutscher Seite abspielen? Nur so interessenshalber, da hier die Eifel erwähnt wird. In Malmedy gibt's ja die grosse 4X Strecke, und die Eigentümer haben vor, dort noch ein paar DH und FR Strecken hin zu klatschen. Ein Lift gibt's da.


----------



## Johnny Jape (21. Dezember 2009)

cubeltdracestol schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird daraus was meine Stimme habt ihr auch wenn ich leider nicht unterschreiben kann




warum nicht?


----------



## cubeltdracestol (21. Dezember 2009)

Zu weit weg


----------



## Johnny Jape (26. Januar 2010)

so leute, es geht weiter in die nächste runde

ich bitte allen helfern denen ich die listen zugeschickt habe, mir diese in den nächsten tagen (sprich anfang nächster woche) wieder zurück zu schicken, bitte denkt daran die entsprechenden angaben auf den listen zu vermerken 

wir haben in den vergangenen wochen kontakt mit dem kreis düren und den zuständigen resorts aufgenommen und bereits antwort von diesen erhalten, diese zeigen sich gesprächsbereit und haben uns zu einem gemeinsamen gespräch eingeladen.

in den nächsten tagen werden wir die listen auswerten und eine eigene präsentation für das gespräch erstellen und wenn alles klappt werden wir uns ende febrauar anfang märz mit den vertretern des kreises zusammensetzen.

mitte nächster woche werde ich die listen in eschweiler, vicht, vaals und düren selber einsammeln, also wer noch nicht unterschrieben hat sollte sich schleunigst aufmachen 


viele grüße 
andi & dirk


----------



## Holger78 (26. Januar 2010)

klingt gut

ride on


----------



## Johnny Jape (26. Januar 2010)

so gerade nochmal mit dem kreis telefoniert, werden uns entweder am 10.02. oder am 17.02. zu einem vorabgespräch treffen, da der kreis etwas unter zeitdruck ist


diese müssen/wollen bis ende märz ein konzept ausarbeiten, dieses wird eingereicht um gelder zu bekommen damit ein solches projekt realisiert werden kann, und wünschen sich eine evtl. beteiligung unserer seits an dieser ausarbeitung

was mit dem geld aus dem topf passiert ist den ich bereits in einem der ersten posts erwähnt habe, versuche ich an dieser stelle mal in erfahrung zu bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (26. Januar 2010)

na da bin ich aber mal gespannt!!


----------



## AC-Stef (26. Januar 2010)

was den mit dem alten Militär Gelände Camp Astrid ?? da ist Platz und nix los


----------



## Fantoum (26. Januar 2010)

Das klingt wirklich sehr gut, danke schonmal für deinen Einsatz!
Dass die Amtsseite in der Hinsicht "Druck" macht ist ja schon fast paradox, wo ist sowas schonmal vorgekommen.. aber es ist erstaunlich erfreulich!


----------



## Phileasson (26. Januar 2010)

@ AC-Stef
   Was willste denn mit Camp Astrid? Das wird eh umgestaltet zu einem Gewerbegebiet.


----------



## acmatze (26. Januar 2010)

camp astrid??? eher schlecht. wie schon vom phil gepostet entsteht dort ein gewerbepark. ist ja zum teil sogar schon neu bebaut. ausserdem ist das absolutes flachland, was wohl eher ziemlich ******** fürn bikepark wäre.


----------



## Rockstar 8.7 (26. Januar 2010)

Hab gehört, dass in Rohren der Lift und das Gebiet drumrum
verkauft wird...
wäre eigentlich ein guter Platz.

LG


----------



## Johnny Jape (26. Januar 2010)

Rockstar 8.7 schrieb:


> Hab gehört, dass in Rohren der Lift und das Gebiet drumrum
> verkauft wird...
> wäre eigentlich ein guter Platz.
> 
> LG




nur gehört oder hast du dazu was konkretes, anzeigen, zeitung, internet?


----------



## Rockstar 8.7 (27. Januar 2010)

Nur Gehört.

Aber auf der Internetseite von denen gibts die Kontaktdaten.
Man könnte evtl. mal nachfragen...
Hier der Link http://www.winterzentrum.de/ger/kontakt.php

Grüße


----------



## aliair (27. Januar 2010)

hey wäre beim bauen auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boba. (28. Januar 2010)

bei bikes4fun liegen die sachen noch bis nächsten mittwoch oder habt ihr die gestern eingesammelt. nur zum verständnis  dann radel ich da mal hin wenn sie noch liegen


----------



## boba. (31. Januar 2010)

so. wir waren gerade mit 4 leuten bei bikes4fun und ich wahr ehrlich gesagt ein bischen enttäuscht. erst auf unsere nachfrage hin holte man die liste aus einer schublade, nach großem wühlen. einen infozettel mit zugehöriger liste auf der theke oder ähnliches währe wahrscheinlich erfolgreicher. wie lief das denn in den anderen läden?
gruß!


----------



## CoCo93 (31. Januar 2010)

der lift in rohren wird aber arsch teuer sein

nem bekannten von mir wurde der lift mit allem drum und rdan (skihütte und mega viele wiesen) für 3 mille angeboten


----------



## gobo (31. Januar 2010)

na das hört sich doch gut an,für den preis kannste nix sagen!!
nur leider gehört rohren nicht zum kreis düren!!!


----------



## Johnny Jape (31. Januar 2010)

sammel am mittwoch in vaals, eschweiler und vicht ein
und morgen in düren


----------



## Downhill-tim (1. Februar 2010)

also ich war letztens mal in rohren ski fahren (war schon paar wochen her^^) und ich finde da könnte man schon was vernünftiges Bauen^^ nur das problem ist eigentlich man weiss nicht ob das überhaupt zu verkaufen ist... ich denke eher nicht , da letztens sowieso noch ski gefahren wurde und jetzt wegen sehr hohen guten schnee vllt auch noch... naja mal gucken...

ich wäre ja vllt auch bereit wenn ich zeit hab mitzubauen... aber erstmal ist denke ich mal angesagt die listen zu sammeln und dann gebiet suchen und arbeiter suchen oder seh ich das falsch??^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (2. Februar 2010)

ich denke mal eher das da doch schon eine firma organisiert wird die das ganze baut.schon alleine wegen der tüv abnahme!
weil wenn das ganze finanziert werden würde warum sollte man sich dann selber belasten.ist ja nicht böse gemeint aber im endefekt sind nachher sowieso immer die selben da egal wieviele sagen "ich komme auch..."!
und ich meine wenn dann sollte es auch richtig gemacht werden zumal
wenns noch bezahlt wird!!

mfg


----------



## CoCo93 (2. Februar 2010)

@ johnny
ich weiß leider noch nicht ob ich doiese woche zeoit ahbe die listen einzusammeln (da übertrieben vile shcnee und keien buss efahren udn mein dad nicht imemr zeit hat wegen auto) aber ich tue mein bestes


----------



## Johnny Jape (2. Februar 2010)

ist ok, danke für die info


----------



## CoCo93 (9. Februar 2010)

Hey,
also ich habe jetzt die beiden Listen von den Dhops zu hause (ca. 20 Unterschriften). Allerdings hat der MX Shop bei mir im Dorf angeblich auch noch welche kopiert und diese in anderen MX Shops in der Umbgebung ausgelegt. 
Soll ich auf die Listen noch warten (keine Ahnung wie lange das dauert, allerdings soll ich nächste Woche mal gucken kommen ob die Listen da sind) oder soll ich die 2 Listen, welche ich zu hause habe, los schicken und gegebenenfalls die anderen nachschicken?

Haut rein!

Kristoffer


----------



## Johnny Jape (9. Februar 2010)

also ich möchte dich jetzt nicht unbedingt zwingen  merh porto als nötig auszugeben, von daher kannst du auch noch auf die anderen listen warten, bis zu unserem termin nächste woche bekomme ich eh nicht alle zurück, von daher ists wurst


danke aber für die info


----------



## Downhill-tim (10. Februar 2010)

ich hab mal ne frage die vllt ein bisschen doof klingt ich hab dieses ganze Thema mitgelesen aber frag mich immernoch die unterschriften dienen sollen ob für die leute die auch dafür sind , dass im hier irgendwo in der umgebung ei bikepark gebaut werden soll oder für die leute die den park bauen oder so? sry das die frage vllt nochmal vorkommt ich wills einfach nur klar haben^^


----------



## Johnny Jape (10. Februar 2010)

die unterschriften sollen dazu dienen den behörden zu zeigen wie viel leute es in unserer umgebung gibt die an einem solchen projekt interessiert sind und es dann nutzen würden


----------



## DiscopunX (10. Februar 2010)

Wäre es diebezüglich denn nicht vielleicht besser en neuen Thread aufzumachen mit "Unterschriften für Bikepark" oder so damit das mehr Leute mitbekommen? So könnte man zum Beispiel bekannt geben wo die Listen ausliegen und es würden wesentlich mehr Leute auf das Thema aufmerksam werden. Ich bin jetz grad auch erst per Zufall auf den Thread gestoßen. Ist nur sone Idee. So kommen vielleicht noch einige mehr zusammen. Zur Not könnte man sogar noch ne PDF zum drucken anbieten, so das zum Beispiel Leute die sich soweiso sehen, vielleicht eigenständig sone Liste vollmachen und dann entsprechen weiterreichen.

Wenn ich sone List hätte würd ich da bestimmt einige zusammen kriegen.


----------



## Johnny Jape (10. Februar 2010)

die aktion ist bereits so gut wie beendet und die listen werden bereits eingesammelt, die lagen in shops aus oder auch nicht (wie einige negativ beispiele beim einsammeln gezeigt haben) und einige leute haben die liste in ihrem bekanntenkreis rumgehen lassen
bisher ist das ergebnis eher unterirdisch was z.b. düren betrifft, aber wenn die shopbetreiber zu...... (die worte spar ich mir jetzt mal) dann kann auch nicht viel dabei rumkommen

einziges positives bsp bislang war der mtb store in eschweiler
die shops in düren waren sogar zu faul um die plakate auszuhängen und mußten die listen erst irgendwo suchen um sie mir zu geben

jetzt bau ich voll und ganz auf die listen aus aachen, köln und die die quasi privat die runde machen

bei jj zweiradsport in vicht wollte ich die liste einsammeln, die mitarbeiterin die an dem tag vor ort war wußte so gar nicht bescheid, aushang gab es keinen, von daher spar ich es mir auch da nochmal hinzufahren

und sicher man hätte noch viel mehr machen können aber ob das erbgebnis dadurch erheblich positiv beeinflusst wird waage ich zu bezweifeln, wenn wir dann auch noch eine onlineabstimmung/listen zum ausdrucken für alle machen würden hätten wir dann alle stimmen doppelt und dreifach

aber nächste woche erstmal schauen was die gesprächsrunde bringt, am 17.02. werd ich dann hier die eindrücke des gesprächs kundtun, mal schauen in welche richtung der kreis steuert


trotzdem danke für deine tipps und anregungen, ich kann dir gerne via email noch eine liste zuschicken, kannst mir deine mail addi ja über pm schicken, aber bitte achte darauf, daß sich niemand in die liste einträgt der es bereits getan hat


----------



## DiscopunX (10. Februar 2010)

OK hast Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoCo93 (10. Februar 2010)

ich hatte auch mal übeberlegt ne online- liste zu erstellen und thomas darum zu bitten dies in die news zu schreiben


----------



## Johnny Jape (17. Februar 2010)

so liebe Sportskameraden

das Gespräch ist gelaufen. 
Wir haben unsere Vorstellung/Idee vorgestellt, kurz erläutert wie eine Strecke für den DH Sport aussehen sollte, welche Bedingungen man haben muss um diesen Sport auszuüben.
Die Planung des Kreises gehen aber in eine andere Richtung. Zum einen soll ein großes Wegenetz geschaffen werden im Gebiet Eifel/Euskirchen/Belgien.
Im Kreis Düren denkt man weiterhin über eine Planung eines Übungshügels nach der in dieses Wegenetz integriert werden soll.
Leider ist es noch immer so das gerade unsere Disziplin, trotz WM, DM, EM oder Cups und zig anderer Wettbewerbe, von der "Öffentlichkeit" nicht wirklich wahrgenommen wird, und man sich nicht vorstellen kann daß es sich lohnen würde ein größeres Projekt in Auftrag zu geben.
Den Standpunkt kann ich teilweise verstehen, weiterhin ist man der Auffassung daß ein solches Projekt besser bzw. überhaupt nur durch einen "nicht öffentlichen" Investor zu realisieren wäre.
Weiterhin wurde über verschiedene Gebiete diskutiert die in Frage kommen könnten bzw. am ehesten geeignet wären, als bereits bestehende Strecken wurden Ovifat und der Bikepark Winterberg (hier im speziellen wegen Kosten/Einnahmen und Baukosten von Liftanlagen) von uns genannt. Ovifat liegt in dem Gebiet des geplanten Wegenetzes und könnte evtl. mit in die Planung einbezogen werden und dann vlt. auch ausgebaut werden  (das sind aber nur Mutmaßungen von meiner Seite)
Der Kreis möchte nun Kontakt mit der DIMB aufnehmen um weitere Kosten/Nutzen und Planungsfragen zu klären.
Die Anwesenden waren sehr an unseren Anliegen interessiert und ich hoffe, daß man bei einem 2. Gespräch dann unsere Unterschriftenaktion als positiv vorlegen kann und damit zeigen kann daß es dann doch mehr interessierte gibt als angenommen.
Für das 2. Treffen werden wir dann vermutlich mal eine Präsentation vorbereiten.


----------



## gobo (18. Februar 2010)

hi

die mit ihrem SCHEIß wegenetz,davon gibt es doch hier mehr als genug!!was wollen die den noch alles für die wanderer tun??
ovivat ist doch in belgien,was hat düren damit zu tun??die müssen sich doch echt nicht wundern das soviel ilegal gebaut wird.
ich versteh das nicht,jedes gebiet egal ob w.-berg,willigen etc.wo man im winter ski fahren kann,hat im sommer die biker!!was könnte denn da nicht interessant sein??langsam könnt ich echt:kotz:!!typisch deutsch!!

mfg


----------



## maxxmaxx (18. Februar 2010)

Einfach nur ein Gelände zum Bauen, ohne Lift.


----------



## Tom Servo (18. Februar 2010)

Ich hab's ja schon mal gepostet, aber wär's nicht 'ne Idee, irgendjemand anzusprechen, der sowieso schon Intentionen dieser Art hat, und die Leute zu unterstützen? Belgien bzw. das Grenzgebiet wird ja immer wieder erwähnt. Da oben in Nähe Malmedy gibt's jeweils Ovifat und Beverce, die sich so langsam auf Biker umstellen, insbesonderes Ferme Libert in Beverce.

Ansonsten, effektiv, ein Gelände zum Bauen. Klappt ja bei den Filthy Trails auch.


----------



## Johnny Jape (18. Februar 2010)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Einfach nur ein Gelände zum Bauen, ohne Lift.




das wäre das was "minimal" dabei raus kommen sollte
denke in dem fall sollten 700-800 meter wohl ausreichen oder?
wir werden uns parallel mal mit dem forstamt hürtgenwald in verbindung setzen wie es aussieht mit einem stück wald
 oder aber eben dem kreis nochmal einen vorschlag machen ob man nicht in irgendeiner form ein stück wald, von mir aus auch nach vereinsgründung, zur verfügung gestellt bekommt


----------



## Holger78 (18. Februar 2010)

falls entsprechend höhenmeter vorhanden würd ich ein areal von 1,5km länge und 200m breite vorschlagen


----------



## gobo (19. Februar 2010)

johnny:
wusste garnicht das du den "bekloppten" kennst!!

grüsse aus belgien


----------



## Johnny Jape (19. Februar 2010)

bist du denn der "Belgier", dan kennen wir uns wahrscheinlich auch persönlich, haben uns dann kurz mit dem bekloppten in winterberg gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (19. Februar 2010)

hahahahaha ja genau der!
hatte gestern mit dem bekloppten telefoniert und da sagte er mir das wir beide uns auch kennen!wußte erst garnicht wer es sein sollte bis er dann sagte alutech,jaaa dann viel der groschen.hammer!!

aber zurück zum eigentlichen thema,sorry!

mfg


----------



## Johnny Jape (19. Februar 2010)

und er dachte gestern er erzählt mir was neues mit den unterschriftenlisten usw.


----------



## gobo (19. Februar 2010)

hahahahahahaha,das beste ist ja ich hab ihm das hier mit dem forum gezeigt,aber irgendwie kriegt der das nicht auf die reihe!lach.
der sonntagsfahrer,hahaha.der ist echt der beste,ich krieg mich net ein.

mfg


----------



## Johnny Jape (19. Februar 2010)

an alle denen ich listen geschickt hab:


*JUNGS, WO BLEIBEN DIE LISTEN???*


----------



## CoCo93 (19. Februar 2010)

unterwegs


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (4. März 2010)

wie wäre es denn in Düren?da sind doch auch genug höhenmeter oder? da an der staumauer in obermaubauch gehts gut hoch und in Nideggen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (4. März 2010)

obermaubach hoch nach leversbach etc ist naturschutzgebiet, leider,
ist die perfekte location für was größeres, hab ich dem kreis auch schon gesagt, aber wahrscheinlich nicht zu realisieren wegen dem ganzen naturschutz 




btw. warte immer noch auf listen...


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (4. März 2010)

oh man eh die und ihr scheiß naturschutz blahblah blah.....hätten wir jetz fürn fußballstadion gefragt hätten, da hätten wir das schon LÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄNGST gehabt :-(
sowas find ich echt *******!
aber das ist doch einfach nur en wandereweg den die freigeben müssten,


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (4. März 2010)

verfluchte Naturschützer 

da ist doch eh schon so en wanderweg wo die leutz immer mim radl runterbrettern

 aber darüber lässt sich lange disskutieren,


----------



## CoCo93 (4. März 2010)

aber meine mageren listen sind da, wa?


----------



## gobo (5. März 2010)

wir leben halt da wo die behörden am rad drehen,da hilft auch kein aufregen!
in anderen foren ist das ganz ähnlich siehe "bombenkrater"!aber was ich auch net glaube ist das unsere aktion im 2ten anlauf mehr bringt.was ich nicht ganz auf die reihe bekomme ist wie düren und ovivat zusammen passen??

mfg


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (5. März 2010)

jaa leider :-(

ja toll aber in ovifat das ding ist doch eh schon genehmigt und so,aber das ist ja auch so weit,  da braucht düren oder aachen sich ganicht einzumischen,tun die so als ob die da irgendwas gemacht hätten, belgien sind die einzigen die cool in solchen sachen sind, z.b. die strecke in malmedy kennt jeder, die haben sogar ne homepage und alles und da klappt auch alles von wegen naturschützer und son driss, 
aber was cool wäre wäre ne offizielle strecke in näherem umfeld, es braucht ja garkein richtiger Bikepark zu sein mit lift und alles, es wären zwar schön aber das passiert ja eh nie, aber zumindest ne offiziellle strecke....


----------



## Johnny Jape (5. März 2010)

CoCo93 schrieb:


> aber meine mageren listen sind da, wa?




deine sind da


----------



## torbenrider (5. März 2010)

hi,

wie ist denn die homepage von malmedy????

Greetz


----------



## Downhill-tim (6. März 2010)

ich finds es auch echt sch***** das alle gebiete in diesem sch**** deutschland alles nur Naturschutzgebiete sind also echt... -.- aber mir ises immer ********gal und ich bau einfach meine hometrails weiter^^
naja hier in ''deutschland'' ist alles verboten man darf keine sprünge bauen obwohl wir sowieso die natur nicht kaputt machen, sondern nur ein bisschen Erde für die sprünge ausgraben und es an einer anderen stelle hintun und dann ärgern die leute sich großartig und wir ärgern uns immer wenn immer irgendwelche idio*** mit ihren scheiß kötern auf naturschutzgebieten rumlaufen und die dürfen auf die wiese drauf********n nur wir dürfen nicht fahren und so echt ärgerlich...
(SOGAR MONSTER ENERGY IST IN DEUTSCHLAND VERBOTEN ODER NICHT ERHÄLTLICH NUR WEIL 1mg koffein oder taurin zu viel drinne ist...) belgien und holland und polen (polen ist meine heimat^^) sind die besten länder naja sry für eine lange story aber zurück zum thema jetzt^^


----------



## cubeltdracestol (10. März 2010)

also ganz ehrlich in Belgien geht das viellll einfacher. Ich hab zum Beispiel letzt mit em Kumpel en riesen Drop en paar sprünge und so in Park gebaut und es hat sich noch niemand beschwerd im Gegenteil die finden das eher interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (10. März 2010)

Dann sprech mal mit den Leuten, deren Räder einkassiert wurden, weil sie sich nicht auf den Hauptwegen befanden. 


Sorry, aber ich bin mir grad unsicher, ob das    oder das    besser passt.


----------



## DiscopunX (10. März 2010)

Räder einkassieren, wer hat denn bitte das Recht dazu?


----------



## Blackwater Park (10. März 2010)

ein baum-sheriff in der bananenrepublik belgistan z.b.


----------



## DiscopunX (10. März 2010)

dem würd ich was erzählen


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (10. März 2010)

im naturpark eifel laufen ranger rum, die wollten mir meins neulich auch einkassieren, echt schiße :-/

naja, hoffe das klappt mit dem bikepark dinge da recht zügig


----------



## gobo (11. März 2010)

was heisst bananenrepublik??
seit ihr doch selber schuld wenn ihr euch nicht an die regeln haltet.ich glaub ihr denkt immer noch das hier alles easy ist,aber die zeiten ändern sich auch hier.und die parkranger dürfen eure räder einkassieren wenn ihr nicht auf ausgewiesenen wegen fahrt.
ich glaub langsam das der "deutsche" denkt er dürfe im ausland alles,das kann doch nicht sein.da kann ich mich echt drüber aufregen wenn ich hier so einen müll lese.
was denkt ihr was los ist wenn man auf deutscher seite genauso durch unterholz heizt wie hier??und zum thema bananenrepublik,das sagen dann die welche dann sonntags hier einkaufen kommen und ihre autotanks mit billig sprit volltanken,hahaha,typisch deutsch.
man könnte ja versuchen handtücher auf die strecken zu legen weil damit
zeigt ihr ja das der trail dann von euch ist!!

echt hammer!!!


----------



## DiscopunX (11. März 2010)

Gut das du dich darüber aufregst das der Deutsche eure Wirtschaft ankurbelt  Son Blödsinn


----------



## torbenrider (11. März 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> was heisst bananenrepublik??
> seit ihr doch selber schuld wenn ihr euch nicht an die regeln haltet.ich glaub ihr denkt immer noch das hier alles easy ist,aber die zeiten ändern sich auch hier.und die parkranger dürfen eure räder einkassieren wenn ihr nicht auf ausgewiesenen wegen fahrt.
> ich glaub langsam das der "deutsche" denkt er dürfe im ausland alles,das kann doch nicht sein.da kann ich mich echt drüber aufregen wenn ich hier so einen müll lese.
> was denkt ihr was los ist wenn man auf deutscher seite genauso durch unterholz heizt wie hier??und zum thema bananenrepublik,das sagen dann die welche dann sonntags hier einkaufen kommen und ihre autotanks mit billig sprit volltanken,hahaha,typisch deutsch.
> ...



Moin Gobo,

ich versuchs kurz zu machen: Aba meinst du nicht, dass du denn Dünnpfiff, den du da von Dir gibts, so ganz ernst nehmen kannst und evtl. noch mal überlegen solltest???? Deine Anschuldigungen gehen ja direkt gegen Deutsch was soll der Scheiß. Denk da mal drüber nach!!! Willst doch nicht das der Thread hier geschlossen wird nur weil Du 2Synapsenkommentare abgibst...und damit ne fette Diskussion auslöst. Oder? Ich meine, dass wir haben schon oft auf unseren Hometrails Holländer und Belgier getroffen haben, die Ihren Müll haben liegen lassen...nur es waren für uns MTBler und keine "Belgier" oder "Niederländer". Verarbeite mal konkret deine Vergangenheit und die deines Landes (Ich habs gemacht studiere Geschichte), vielleicht bringt es dich in dem Punkt weiter nicht mehr so unqualifizierte Aussagen über "Ausländer" zu treffen....also denk drüber nach was du schreibst zu min. hast du Bilder im Forum, damit man Dich identifizieren kannn.....sollte ich so nen Typen auf nem Rocky sehen, stell Dich auf ne Diskussion auf ner "deutschen Strecke" ein....manchen sollte das Schreiben verboten werden.....

Sorry mußte mal Dampf ablassen.......

hoffe es fühlt sich keiner auf den Schlipps getreten....

Greetz


----------



## gobo (11. März 2010)

kann mich echt nur aufregen wenn ich lese "bananenrepublik"!sorry aber mittlerweile sollte es aber jedem bekannt sein wo gefahren werden darf und wo nicht!!es gibt einige treads wo auch das thema behandelt worden ist.
umhimmelswillen ich will keine diskusion starten aber immer sind es die belgier,und das ist es wo ich an die wand gehen könnte!!ok evtl.hab ich zu heftig auf die pauke gehauen(sorry!) aber dann sollten sich einige user auch mal ne birne machen was sie so von sich geben!!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (11. März 2010)

dass man sich nicht gerade freut wenn ein minderbemittelter staatsdiener einem den fahrbaren untersatz raubt kann man, denke ich, pauschal für jeden biker sagen. 
die leute würden sich genau so aufregen wenn das in deutschland passiert, wobei hier eher förster die spots zerstören, leute anpöbeln und privateigentum beschädigen das problem sind. 
du kannst ja nix dafür dass der förster im wald polizeigewalt hat, es ist halt einfach so in belgien das machtgeile ***** fahrräder einkassieren wenn man sich net ausweisen kann. entweder man ist vorsichtig, oder hat gut power in dem beinen zum abhauen oder man hat halt zuviel geld und schmeisst's dem könig in den rachen. oder man bleibt halt auf deutschem boden. kein grund sich in seinem nationalstolz gekränkt zu fühlen.
wenn man nur da fährt wo man darf kann man sich auch gleich nen rennrad kaufen, ich denke kaum dass es sich durchsetzt dass sich alle MTBler an die sogenannten "regeln" halten. niemand stellt hier besitzansprüche an irgendwelche trails und ich glaube kaum dass irgendwer denkt "juhu, ich bin in belgien jetzt kann ich hier alles kaputt machen!" . ich denke nicht dass die trails auf belgischem grund irgendwie schädlicher für die natur sind als in deutschland, im gegenteil. so viel müll wie auf toblerone und co hab ich in belgien noch nie gesehen.


übrigens: total OFFTOPIC! sorry! zurück zum ursprungsthema!


----------



## Majestic1987 (17. März 2010)

Word!


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (17. März 2010)

Eine gewisse person dessen name niveau lautet fängt an diesen thread zu verlassen!

also würde ich vorschlagen machen wir lieber mit unseren weisen sprüchen über den bikepark aachen dreiländereck weiter


----------



## Johnny Jape (22. März 2010)

Umfrage des DIMB:

http://dimb.de/services/survey2010/


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (27. April 2010)

Gibts schon was neues Vom Projekt oder ist dies auch schon gestorben?
frag nur weil so lange schon nichts mehr geschrieben wurde ;-)
???? 
würd mich echt interessieren wie es nun weitergeht ;-)


----------



## Johnny Jape (27. April 2010)

Feedback ungenügend, von daher 

außerdem scheint es die meinung zu geben, daß man hier und da lieber kleine projekte startet, weil es ja eh keinen sinn hat

von daher bin ich selber nicht mehr bestrebt mich weiter einzusetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boba. (27. April 2010)

mh find ich sehr schade.


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (28. April 2010)

aso, das ist natürlich ziemlich schei*e


----------



## cubeltdracestol (2. Mai 2010)

hahahah Ich war letztens in der Nähe von Brüssel im Wald unterwegs als mich so ein fetter alter Förster mit der Zigarre im Mund angehalten hat und sagt ich dürfte hier nicht fahrn sondern nur auf den erlaubten Wegen. Doof nur das die erlaubten wege alle nur irgendwelche geschotterte Waldwege sind. Naja wenn man den Förster sieht einfach wegfahrn der bekommt einen sowieso nie )))) machen die ganzen scooterkidies mit der Polizei ja auch scherz xd


----------



## u-96 (6. Mai 2010)

son scheiß man! finde es echt schade..........


----------



## Johnny Jape (24. November 2010)

so es geht doch weiter, es scheint nicht nur bei einem "idiotenhügel" zu bleiben


der kreis düren hat sich wieder gemeldet:

so es gibt neuigkeiten bzgl. eines geplanten mtb parcours/strecke im kreis düren.
momentan dreht es sich darum einen standort für eine strecke zu suchen,  die möglichst vielen mtb fahrern spaß bieten kann, sprich für  jede"  könnerstufe" etwas bereit hält.
aus diesem grund werde ich mich in den nächsten wochen zu einem termin  ins kreishaus aufmachen, um über geeignete locations und  streckenbeschaffenheiten zu sprechen.



so ihr könnt mir gerne locations nennen die sich lohnen würden
 für eine strecke an der möglichst viele disziplinen spass haben, bitte im kreis düren


----------



## nosh (24. November 2010)

das hört sich doch super an!

Ich würde sagen uns bringen vor allem spots mit vielen Höhenmetern weiter, je mehr hm je länger kann man die strecken gestallten und hat auch die Möglichkeit schöne Steilstücke ect. Einzubauen ohne hm zu verschwenden. 

Mich persönlich als Downhill Fahrer interessieren hauptsächlich anspruchsvolle strecken, deren Vorteil ist das sie nicht zu schnell langweilig werden man sich mit Linien und Schlüsselstellen immer und immer wieder beschäftigen kann und so auch oft wieder kommt. Die starke Frequentierung (grade durch deutsche!) z.B. der beiden dh stecken in Malmedy, sowie die des parks, zeigen für mich ganz klar auf das für anspruchsvolle dh strecken in der Region bedarf besteht. 

Wenn man eine location realisieren könnte die zwei-drei dh strecken einen trail nach dem flowcountry Prinzip einen pumptrack und vielleicht noch ein paar Spielereinen bietet so das alle Könnensstufen auf ihre kosten kommen, wird das sicherlich ein überregionaler erfolg.

Ich habe mal grad bei google maps geschaut und der berg östlich vom Staubecken Obermaubach könnte ein gebiet mit potential sein, 180hm strecken sollten sich gut realisieren lassen. Allerdings war ich noch nie dort und kann nicht wirklich beurteilen ob sich die Gegend eignet.


----------



## Johnny Jape (25. November 2010)

die gegend ist klasse die du beschreibst, und auch naturschuztgebiet 
und so viele strecken wie wir gerne hätten werden es wohl nicht

denke eher es könnte was in richtung flow strecke ala geisskopf oder willingens fr strecke werden, aber ab nächsten freitag bin ich schlauer, da ist der termin


----------



## Raoul Sous (25. November 2010)

Hi

Wir sind in Eschweiler momentan dabei etwas anzustreben. Vielleicht kann man sich zusammen schließen und so die Interessengemeinschaft vergrößern. Schick mir doch bitte mal eine Email, damit man da handfester und mehr Fakten arbeiten kann. Wir haben ebenfalls schon ein paar Schritte getan 

Bis später!


----------



## Johnny Jape (25. November 2010)

der kreis düren hat fördermittel bekommen und wird wohl nur innerhalb des kreises tätig werden


----------



## Raoul Sous (8. Dezember 2010)

..geht sich ja auch um die Vergrößerung der Interessengemeinschaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (21. Januar 2011)

Johnny Jape schrieb:


> die gegend ist klasse die du beschreibst, und auch naturschuztgebiet
> und so viele strecken wie wir gerne hätten werden es wohl nicht
> 
> denke eher es könnte was in richtung flow strecke ala geisskopf oder willingens fr strecke werden, aber ab nächsten freitag bin ich schlauer, da ist der termin



Hey!

Ist da was draus geworden?
Ich wohn seit September letzten Jahres nun endlich in Aachen und bin erschrocken wie unorganisiert alles ist.
Kein großer Verein, keine regelmäßigen Treffen, jeder macht scheinbar irgendwo sein eigenes Ding.
Fänd's interessant mal ein paar genauere Hintergründe zu erfahren, was da damals in Planung war etc.

Gruß, René


----------



## Johnny Jape (21. Januar 2011)

die planung für die strecke läuft wohl, in welchem gebiet ist weiterhin unklar, bis ende märz weiss ich vlt. mehr


----------



## Bas-t (26. Januar 2011)

Ja ein wenig Zusammenhalt wäre cool....wenn man eine richtige Plattform hätte wo man keine Angst haben muss das wer falsches mitliest oder so....
Rene:sonntag was vor?


----------



## GERxbiker (29. März 2011)

so wie ich das hier lese ist das alles ziemlich interessant.
Ich wohne eh im Hürtgenwald und finde auch, dass mal ein Bikepark gebaut werden soll. Mountainbiker gibts hier eh schon einige.
Hier bei uns ist auch ein schönes Gebiet, welches leider wegen Förster etc. beschützt wird.


----------



## Houseinferno (29. März 2011)

so, wir haben ende märz.
gibts schon ein paar news zum park, bzw den entstehungsort?

Bin heiß ;-)


----------



## sopmod (20. Juni 2011)

Jap, würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren..!


----------



## tommyOO (23. Juni 2011)

hab da auch mal vor geraumer Zeit ein Zeitungsartikel drüber gelesen das in Schmidt oben eine FR Strecke entstehen soll bis Hasenfeld runter,aber dann hat sich wohl irgendeine Bürgermeisterin quer gestellt,war wohl sonst alles schon in trockenen Tüchern. Wär Klasse wenn's hier was gutes zum fahren gäbe. Meine Hilfe hättet ihr,bisher hab ich nur meinen kleinen Homespot in Stockheim.


----------



## Bas-t (23. Juni 2011)

die Facebookgrupe bezüglich fr und dh Sport in Aachen und Diskussionen mit der Stadt darüber kennt ihr??


----------



## timmeygasmus (23. Juni 2011)

Nee, kannst mal Link zu der Gruppe schicken bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (23. Juni 2011)

die Gruppe ist versteckt (die zuständigen Bejörden, Forstamt usw lesen hier alle mit ).--
mail mich ma an oder adde mich im FB dann füge ich dich hinzu

Sebastian Dohmen (bikeavatar)


----------



## brightRider (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier im Forum und eigentlich wergen diesem thema beigetreten. 
Ich fahre seit längerem schon MTB aber erst seit kurzem auch auf einem Freerider. Ich komme aus Kreuzau bei Düren und hier tut sich langsam auch etwas, wir sind zwar nur eine Hand voll Freerider (+ etliche Dirt Kids) aber haben schon einige kleinere Stunts in der Umgebung, welche nätürlich schnell langweilig geworden sind. Wir machen uns Gedanken über eine Vereinsgründung um unseren Interessen Nachdruck zu verleihen.
Leider hab ich bezüglich des geplanten Bikeparks lange nichts mehr gehört, wär schön wenn mir jemand etwas neues mitteilen könnte 
(wenns was gibt) oder den link zur FB-Gruppe schickt. Natürlich würden wir uns auch über Kontakte zu anderen Freeridern in der Umgebung freuen, vielleicht können wir gemeinsam etwas erreichen.

grüße aus der voreifel


----------



## Johnny Jape (30. Juli 2011)

so, vor einigen tagen noch mal beim kreis nachgehakt
location steht mehr oder weniger fest, darf ich aber noch nicht bekannt geben , da es noch einige sachen mit dem forstamt in dem gebiet zu klären gibt

weiters folgt dann im september


----------



## brightRider (30. Juli 2011)

soll das heißen das tatsächlich in der umgebung ein bikepark gebaut wird?
hammer, dann freue ich mich schon auf die neuigkeiten im september


----------



## Johnny Jape (30. Juli 2011)

eine strecke, kein park


----------



## MirkoRedbull (30. Juli 2011)

um mal was klar zu stellen wir hätten schon lengst einen park wenn die grünen in nideggen sich mal entscheiden könnten  wo es hin kommt schmidt oder nideggen war planung das land hatte auch 300 000 euro breit gestellt in nideggen wär gewesen wo der kurpark ist runter den graben  leider ist es momentan auf eins geleg weil sich  drei bürger dagegen entscheiden haben man müste vieleicht mal was mit stimmen machen oder so   wär cool wenn sich mal jemand meldet dann aber am besten persölich an mich in facebook    eienfach mich suchen   Mirko Wibbeke dann kann ich auch mehr infos geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Jape (30. Juli 2011)

macht euch doch wegen nideggen keinen stress mehr der keks ist denke ich gegessen
und weit entfernt wirds auch nicht sein


----------



## tommyOO (31. Juli 2011)

da bin ich aber mal gespannt was es für ne Strecke wird.WWär ja super mal was ordentliches in der Gegend.Was ich kenne an DH Spots ist alles eher kurz.


----------



## dieterAschmitz (20. September 2011)

@ jonny
..nehm doch die sophienhöhe bei hambach düren
mal in den Focus
RWE braucht positive Presse
Das Gebiet ist abraum von der Kohle
200hm bekommst du an allen Seiten hin
Struktur und Kneipe ist da
Logistisch von  dn Aachen mg und den b und nl Leuten gut erreichbar
Stört keinen und einige (3) coole Lines gibt es eh schon
Gruß
Weltmacht mit 3 Buchstaben


----------



## GERxbiker (22. September 2011)

habe auch schon über Sophienhöhe nachgedacht. Ist zwar was weit vom H-wald, aber ne ordenliche Strecke könnte man da schon bauen, da es ordentlich lange runter geht. Zudem ist die so groß, dass man nur einen bestimmten Bereich für eine Strecke abgrenzen müsste, die Natur, die dort ja eigentlich künstlich ist, würde nicht so extem beeinflusst werden.


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. September 2011)

dann haut rein, schreibt rwe und oder rheinbraun an, verkündet eure idee und schaut ob es was wird


----------



## ByeFly (29. September 2011)

Soweit ich weiss ist der Ganze berg doch Naturschutz gebiet, glaube nicht das das was geben wird.


----------



## rokka86 (6. November 2011)

ja super sache hoffentlich klappt das mit der strecke !!!


----------



## o0YuckFou0o (12. November 2011)

Guten Tag, fährt heute irgendwer in Aachen?
Wollten gleich in die richtung, wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt könnte
man sich ja treffen
Wir fahren eher bergab
Hätte noch eine frage zum Jazztrail, gerne pn


----------



## rockbumper (23. November 2011)

Schon schade wenn man überlegt, seit wann die Rede von einer Offiziellen Stecke in der Region ist und nix passiert.


----------



## eLw00d (24. November 2011)

Nichts passiert?

http://www.gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de/


Durch's "nichts passiert" sagen passiert aber auch wirklich nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rollerhotte (24. November 2011)

... ich denke, das bezog sich auch eher auf die "dürener" Unterschriftenaktion und Behürdenkontakte aus dem letzten Jahr...


----------



## rockbumper (24. November 2011)

Richtig ich meinte die Dürener Diskussion, bin letztes Jahr erst von Düren in die Eifel gezogen, hier haben wir Berge ohne ende, ein Skigebiet mit Lift in der Nähe, aber ich fühl mich wie ein Außerirdischer, der Spaß dran hat, mit seinem Bike die Berge runter Zuheizen.
Hab zumindest noch keinen anderen gesehen


----------



## GERxbiker (24. November 2011)

Du bist nicht der einzigste in  der Eifel bei Düren!  Ich und viele andere fahren Downhill, Enduro und Dirt dort. Da geht echt was ab..
Wie ich aber grad sehe, wohnst du in Hellental, da kannst du das ja nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## rockbumper (25. November 2011)

Ich finde es super wenn sich Interessen Gemeinschaften oder Vereine zusammen tun und Kontakte mit den Örtlichen Behörden geknüpft werden, damit die sehen wie viel Interesse an unseren Sport besteht und auch den Wirtschaftlichen nutzen für sich erkennen, den so ein Projekt mit sich bringt.


----------



## Condor (25. November 2011)

Wenn ich das gestern richtig aufgegriffen habe, dann geht auch bald in Düren was.
Die werden auch nicht schlafen, die ganze Hintergrundarbeit verschlingt halt viel Zeit.


----------



## Raoul Sous (25. November 2011)

Denkt dran für Unterstützung auch hier Meldung zu machen - müssen uns da gegenseitig unter die Arme greifen 

Aachener + Dürener + was auch immer = Community


----------



## Bas-t (25. November 2011)

wo kann ich "gefällt mir" klicken??


----------



## sopmod (25. November 2011)

Bas-t schrieb:


> wo kann ich "gefällt mir" klicken??



hab ich mich auch grad gefragt !


----------



## TomHengst (11. Dezember 2011)

kann man sich denn auch irgendwie anmelden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (12. Dezember 2011)

Das wird voraussichtlich ab Anfang nächster Woche möglich sein 
Wenn es soweit ist, werden hier sicherlich auch nochmal entsprechende Informationen geteilt.


----------



## TomHengst (18. Dezember 2011)

Na dann freu ich mich mal.


----------



## john_sales (16. Januar 2012)

Bitte hier freuen
http://gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de/index.php/mitgliedsantrag


----------



## VoltageFR2 (5. März 2012)

Es tut sich was!!!

http://www.gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de/index.php/aktuelles


----------



## valdus (11. März 2012)

find ich super bin erst seit nen paar wochen aktiv im aachener wald unterwegs aber schon jetzt sehr begeistert kann ja nur besser werden


----------



## robmaison (13. März 2012)

Wisst ihr wie lang es dauert bis man eine Bestätigung seiner Vereinsanmeldung bekommt?

Beste Grüße und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (13. März 2012)

edit: verwechselt...


Auf der HP haben wir uns aber auch 1-2 Wochen eingeräumt um mehrere Anmeldungen in einem Rutsch zu berarbeiten und weilwir halt auch einiges um den Hut haben.

Ich hak da mal nach.


----------



## robmaison (13. März 2012)

Nee nee, meine Mail is am 06.03. raus  Sooooo ungeduldig bin ich dann auch wieder nicht 

Es eilt ja auch nicht - wollt nur sicher gehen, dass ich alles richtig gemacht hab...

Falls man irgendwie helfen kann, sagt einfach bescheid - wenn ich dann mal nicht arbeite, auflege oder bike, helf ich gerne.

Big Greetz


----------



## timmeygasmus (18. März 2012)

http://www.aachener-nachrichten.de/...ng-Nature-282000-Euro-fuer-Mountainbiker.html

Weiß jemand was?


----------



## eLw00d (18. März 2012)

Ah super, in Düren geht ja doch was.
Danke für den link!

btw: robmaison ist mittlerweile Mitglied, zusammen mit 93 anderen.


----------



## rockbumper (18. März 2012)

Super, hoffentlich gehts auch zeitnah los.
Die lassen sich ne ganze menge Geld durch die Lappen gehen, nicht nur Rentner haben Kohle.


----------



## Johnny Jape (19. März 2012)

Zeitnah? Das läuft schon seit mindestens 2,5 Jahren


----------



## robmaison (20. März 2012)

Hier wurde das Thema National-Park Eifel auch noch mal angeschnitten...

http://www.wdr.de/studio/aachen/nachrichten/index.html#r4

Interessant finde ich die Fördersummen und den gewählten Ort. Aber ich schätze mal da geht es eher um Touren-Strecken, da is die Lobby wieder eine ganz andere. Der Hauptgedanke scheint ja hier der Tourismus zu sein...
Das ist bei unserem Dreiländer-Eck-Projekt ja nicht direkt der Fall - obwohl der Bike-Tourismus (wenn auch eher FR/DH/XC) dadurch bestimmt zunehmen würde.

Hauptsache es bewegt sich einiges in der Region - da werden vielleicht manche Verantwortlichen mal wach gerüttelt...

Big Greetz und frohes biken bei dem geilen Wetter 

@ elwood --> hab leider noch keine Mitgliedsnummer :-(


----------



## Johnny Jape (20. März 2012)

wenn man an dem vorschlag meinerseits festhällt, wird der "parcours" ein flowtrail ala dem flow country am geisskopf

an einer flowtrail version für die strecke bestand ein relativ reges interesse, aber mal schauen was letzt endlich daraus wird


----------



## eLw00d (20. März 2012)

robmaison schrieb:


> @ elwood --> hab leider noch keine Mitgliedsnummer :-(




Was für eine Mitgliedsnummer meinst du denn?

Bei uns wird man nicht durchnummeriert. ^^




robmaison schrieb:


> Das ist bei unserem Dreiländer-Eck-Projekt ja nicht direkt der Fall - obwohl der Bike-Tourismus (wenn auch eher FR/DH/XC) dadurch bestimmt zunehmen würde.
> 
> Hauptsache es bewegt sich einiges in der Region - da werden vielleicht manche Verantwortlichen mal wach gerüttelt...



Und wie das hier der Fall ist...
Es steht nur auf der Prioritätenliste hinter dem Bikepark, aus den bekannten Gründen.


----------



## Cube Lova (20. März 2012)

@ jonny:

Was weißt du denn genau darüber, evtl. mehr als in den medien steht?

Ein flowcountry trail wäre super, der würde alle zielgruppen ansprechen und auch für die versierteren biker wie uns Einiges bieten.

Vllt. knüpfen die ja was an die bereits vorhandere Strecke , wie wir gebaut haben an, da ist mittlerweile nahezu jedes we mächtig was gebacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robmaison (20. März 2012)

Weiß auch nicht wieso ich dachte es gäb ne Mitgliedsnummer - falscher Gedanke meinerseits 

Naja, wenn am Dreiländereck alle MTB-Bereiche abgedeckt werden können/sollen, dann ist doch das Interesse der Tourismus-Branche bestimmt nicht unerheblich. Wenn die in der Eifel mit so großer Tat voranschreiten, kann das für uns ja nur positiv sein


----------



## Johnny Jape (21. März 2012)

beim letzten treffen (vor gefühlt ewiger zeit) mit den kreis mitarbeitern, habe ich diesen verschiedene streckenversionen mittels videos vorgestellt und sie waren sehr interessiert an einer art flowtrail, da eben wie du bereits erwähnt hast so gut wie alle damit angesprochen wären die ein mtb bewegen können. (unter anderem halt auch die strecke vom geisskof und die fr strecke in willingen).
und vor allem darauf hingewiesen, daß es den ein oder anderen "spezialisten" für den bau einer solchen strecke gibt.

und da es ja jetzt auch in der presse steht, daß von vossenack runter ins kalltal gebaut werden soll, scheint es ja jetzt auch mit dem forstamt geklärt zu sein, die planung war halt wohl an die strecke anzuknüpfen bzw. diese auszubauen. ob dieser plan weiterhin verfolgt wird kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, hab mich an der sache nicht weiter beteiligt, da mir definitiv die zeit dazu fehlt, frage nur ab und an mal nach wie der stand der dinge ist, projektstart sollte auch vergangenen september sein, aber keine ahnung was man in einer behörde unter projektstart versteht und wie lange es dann bis zur ausführung dauern wird.

wenn ich es richtig in erinnerung hab und verstanden habe sollen so ca. 120000,- für die strecke zur verfügung stehen.

es kamen auch noch fragen auf wie notwendig eine art lift (so ein mini ding wie z.b. in malmedy) wäre, ob darüber noch nachgedacht wird ist aber fraglich.

ich hoffe aber das die tipps meiner seite angenommen wurden und was ordentliches dort entsteht.

sonst machen wir es selber für die hälfte 



Cube Lova schrieb:


> @ jonny:
> 
> Was weißt du denn genau darüber, evtl. mehr als in den medien steht?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cube Lova (21. März 2012)

Danke für die Infos , dann bin ich mal gespannt ob das tatsächlich zeitnah was gibt


----------



## Cube Lova (23. März 2012)

Also...
Ich hab mich mal bei Bürgermeister informiert: Die Strecke soll in der Schneise entstehen, wo die Gaspipeline verläuft----> das halte ich für totalen Blödsinn, das hier sehr! viel Erdreich bewegt werden müsste um auf einem solch engen Raum eine vernünftige Strecke zu bauen. Ich habe jetzt mal den örtliche MTB Verein BSV Profil Hürtgenwald per e mail kontaktiert, das dieser auch involviert sein soll. Ich habe mal nachgefragt, welches Interesse der Verein( hauptsächlich XC'ler) daran haben und wie sie sich das vorstellen. Dabei habe ich auch unsere Vorstellungen eingebracht (FLowtrail, evtl. Ausbau der bereits vorhanden FR/DH Strecke usw.) und das die Idee mit der Schneise schwachsinn ist. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob was zurück kommt. Sobald ich mehr weiß, gibts Info


----------



## Johnny Jape (23. März 2012)

Hahahhahha, das mit der Schneise hab ich damals auch für nicht sinnvoll gehalten und auch gesagt, viel zu kurz.
Dir Schneise kann man ja mitbenutzen, wenn man diese mehrmals kreuzt und links und rechts den Wald ordentlich mitnutzt, aber die Schneise allein ist quatsch.


----------



## Cube Lova (23. März 2012)

So ist es


----------



## playz (26. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Gibt eine relativ neue Seite auf der verschiedene Strecken aus jeder Region eingetragen werden können und es auch Platz für Gruppen und Foren gibt.

Gefällt!

http://www.freeridemap.de


----------



## NoBeerForFear (28. März 2012)

sooo auch nochmal hier:

wir haben gerade am jazztrail ein tool gefunden... wenn einer es vermisst soller sich melden


----------



## guitonly (27. Juni 2012)

aktueller Stand aus der Sicht der Presse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doncanaille (6. März 2013)

wird auch eine karte bekanntgemacht wo genau der bikepark entsteht?


----------



## toastet (29. November 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152037768704244&set=a.79046224243.75215.55431689243&type=1&relevant_count=1

gerad drüber gestolpert


wird ja was anderes sein als das hier? http://www.gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de/de/bikepark/infos


----------



## eLw00d (30. November 2013)

...


----------



## acmatze (1. Dezember 2013)

icke seh nüscht...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (1. Dezember 2013)

ist schon wieder weg


----------



## bansaiman (7. Dezember 2013)

Moin Moin! 
wer würde denn morgen vom Raum Bonn Köln aus nach Aachen fahren wollen.
bin noch nicht sicher,ob ich eine mitfahrgelegenheit brauchen werde oder eine bieten können werde.
regenwahrscheinlichkeit nur 20% und wenn,dann nur wenig Niederschlag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

